# Ross Apollo 3 spd



## mrg (Oct 20, 2022)

Trying to get some info on this Ross Apollo 3 spd. before I take it to the swap, never had one but thinking it's a 70 and is it in the serial #'s ( but now that I blow pic up I see the second 0 ), I imagine the suicide brake/shifter didn't last long?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Oct 20, 2022)

The shifters were ordered removed on all bikes after 1973 by the bureaucratic disaster we all know and love as the CPSC, or Consumer Products Safety Commission.

Somewhere along the way an owner disconnected the 3 speed shifter and hooked the rear brake to the shift lever. Ross shifters only had shift function.

The seat and rear tire are original to that model. The yellow paint would've been cool to see before it got baked off by sun and time. The bars look like the Stingray Fastback bends, but Wald made them so they could be original.

I can take a shot at the serial number later today. Ross is one of the very few bike companies from that era that is still here in the US and owned by the same family. They also have all the old info from what I understand.

I wll see what I can find.
Rob


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2022)

I think the shifter/brake is OG?, it says parking in the display instead of gear #'s.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Oct 20, 2022)

Can you send a photo of the top of the shifter? It may be from a Hiffy Rail or a Murray Eliminator.
This is the style of shifter Ross used on all the bikes I have seen. Three speed and five speed are both similar and none of them had a parking brake.
The shifter on my AMF built Westpoint Flying Wedge 5 speed looks like the Ross shifter.


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2022)

@Oldbikeguy1960


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Oct 20, 2022)

That is an interesting parking brake lever. Those with only the brake lever came on single speed bikes.
The 3 Speed lever you need is a challenge to locate. It took me several years and 2 lever sets to find one for my Flying Wedge 5 speed.
I will see what that brake lever turns up on.
Rob


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2022)

Thanks, just getting info before I send it down the road!


----------



## mrg (Nov 21, 2022)

Posted in Deal or no deal so well see.


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 21, 2022)

shifter is not correct ,this is a 70 version ,needs grand tour front tire and yellow grips .Sent you a pm we can restore him we know these bikes for sure .thanks so much Terry and tammy


----------

